# Take the Leap



## apb3 (Jul 3, 2001)

Upgrade to OS X....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 3, 2001)

LOL you hit the wrong button LOL 


Admiral
-- Have breached the 1000 barrier lol what do I win???  --


----------



## Canada-Man (May 28, 2011)

Is it too late to upgrade?


----------



## DeltaMac (May 28, 2011)

Nope - it's only 9:30
You can upgrade by bedtime. 

- - maybe by that time, you'll remember this thread is almost 10 years dead - -


----------



## Amie (May 28, 2011)

The original post was made in 2001. Why did this thread suddenly get bumped? Did Apple just come out with a new OS overnight that I don't know about?  ::ha::

P.S. I want to upgrade to OS 9. Is it too late to do that?


----------



## icemanjc (May 28, 2011)

Amie said:


> P.S. I want to upgrade to OS 9. Is it too late to do that?



Well, technically yes .

Them Canadians are always behind on technology....

I actually miss all the games from the classic days. The games these days may have better graphics, but the ones back then were much more awesome!!

I thought I might also point out that your post count Amie is currenty 1337! :O


----------



## Amie (May 29, 2011)

1,137? What's the connection there? Not getting it. LOL Do I win a prize or something?


----------



## SGilbert (May 29, 2011)

Likely, you would have, but you ruined it now because you're @ 1340.


----------



## Amie (May 29, 2011)

Oh, damn. Well, maybe they have a *special* prize for 1340. 

EDIT: Oops, I mean 1341.


----------

